# Armanello or Almafra in Benidorm, anyone been ???



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are moving on in a few days and can't decide which campsite to head for, Armanello or Almafra, both look good, do they both have easy access? And will we have to book this time of the year?

thanks in advance

Cavaqueen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Almafra*

Hello,

We stayed at Almafra earlier this year. It is modern with easy access.

But we would be unlikely to go back. Just personal preference. Do not know the other you mention.

Currently up the coast from AlMafra, not on campsite though. Temperatures have been high 20's. Yesterday felt more like August!.

Cloudy today, but due to brighten up again tomorrow.

TM


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I haven't stayed at either as we prefer Villasol in Benidorm, or El Raco as a second choice.

Armanello, I have ridden to it on my bike and was quiet glad we were at Villasol.! but I know it's ACSI and some people like it for the price. I dont think there are any access issues as you come off the N332 to the site but from memory pitches looked a bit closed in and many residential ones. If you come out the gates and turn left to go to the town, it's known as "Gipsy lane" that will be an experience.. Bit rough.. :wink:

Almafra is only a few years old and had everything. Easy access and there is both a train and bus stop near the entrance. Bus to Benidorm or to Altea every 20 mins, cost €1.40

There should not be any issues with bookings, we always turn up and have never had a problem.. If you feel comforable doing it you can park on the corner near Villasol and from there a short bike ride will take get you to many of the sites so you could check them out first...
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=cam...d=YU02bk3fIfs9mgJxKUKVgA&cbp=12,180.8,,0,8.41

ps.. If you go to Villasol.. Haggle..!! Tell them you maybe staying for a month and get the lower rate, if you leave early there is never a problem.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Villasol*

Yes, We visited Villasol and that would be our choice in the future.

TM


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Armanello is not one I would recommend. The Torretta is the site best placed but my wife doesn't like it much so we stay at Villasol which is the compromise. 

Villasol is immediately behind the Armanello but do not accept dogs if that is an issue.

We are in Benidorm at the moment; weather great.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Mike48 said:


> We are in Benidorm at the moment; weather great.


  Glad to hear that, flying out on the 25th with the grandkids for a 12 day break... Hope to get the van down there in November...


----------



## dugi (Oct 3, 2011)

We really like armenello! Very helpful, new showers new pool,


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Armanello is a dump and the access to town is bad and certainly not one to reccomend after dark, Amalfra is much better but a lot further out of town and if you cycle the road back from Benidorm is very Busy, you will be much more central at Torretta or Raco (bit dearer)


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi

we are on the armanello at the mo, only here for a week,never been to the other sites so cant comment. its a acsi 16 e and 6 for 7 the top part of site is a bit tired looking, but improves further in. the toilets /showers are spot on, majority of campers are brits in seasonal tourers and very friendly. you can walk into all the action in town 10/15 minutes, but wouldnt fancy walking up the lane at night. daytime no probs. more chance of getting knocked down with a disability scooter. would i go again , yes, comparing it with a camper stop down the road at 14 e for the night, with its 6 for 7 offer it is good value

tom


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Have been to Al Mafra and would definitely NOT return so could not recommend it. 


Sal


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

been to Armanello twice and loved it - nice owners, friendly campers, not "cliquey", and very good value


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Tom i'm on armanello as well on pitch 151.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

This is my forth time at Armanello it is what you make it, myself personally I’ve tried Villasoll & El Raco and out of the three Armanello has the friendliest staff and the people that live or stay long team are very welcoming, nice little bar by the pool good bar staff. Yes the lane is not great but you can walk out to the main road and down to town, like I said it is what you make it.

Good clean shower and washing facility’s it has two pools library small shop and café, washing machines and pool bar and for the colder months they have a club called the cube.
We have been here for two weeks and leave at mid-November cost 11.25euros per night however if you stay on the orange grove on the same sight it’s 7euros but no cable TV.
Our pitch has its own water tap, electric point, waste water drain and cable TV, WIFI is 7euros per week or 20 euros per month and I think it 3euros per day.

I like it but everyone to their own. 

Regards
Ray


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again,

Thank's to everyone who replied to my question, we are now on Almafra, there are 5 different sized pitches, so even the biggest outfits can fit on here.

The busiest part of the site is near the entrance & pool, the back of the site is very quiet. They are allowing dogs on here, I am told that there are new site owners who are making positive changes.

The toilet blocks are good as is the bar and pools.

There is a tram running alongside the site, but it doesn't bother us, as we have chosen a pitch away from it, and we haven't heard any dogs barking all night either.

The only downside for me is that the pitches at the front could do with being raked & cleaned, they don't seem to do that when people move off, the ones at the back of the site are fine as they hardly get used.

For me this site is quite good, we are on a 100 meter square pitch and paying with camping cheques, but we have to pay for our electricity, if you go on a smaller pitch (up to 80 meters) then you don't have to pay for your electric. So it's quite good value. Wifi is 12 euros for a week, or free at the bar. Menu del dia is 9 euros in the week, 12 at weekends.

I hope this helps someone else who is coming here, thanks

Cavaqueen


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Glad u got sorted....
To all MHF member I am flying out (I know) on 25th for 12 days, Mine's a Cider and I will be available near Rays chippy / duke of wellington near the outdoor market.. :lol: 

Caravaqueen, do you not have a long range wifi aerial ??
You could maybe pick up the signal then from the bar area and have free access....


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi,

No I don't have a long ariel, thank's for the tip though

Cavaqueen


----------

